# Toshiba TV shuts off with hdmi



## Benney (Nov 21, 2014)

Ok I have a Toshiba 55G300U that turns off when I boot up my MXQ iptv box.
I bought this tv back in 2011.
I finally found a dollar store HDMI ribbon cable that would work and not cause this problem.
I have a Jynxbox M1, Live and a GBox that work fine with any cable I try.

Problem is like this old thread here on this site.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f227/hdim-causes-tv-to-shut-off-519914.html

Seems no one ever came back with a solution.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like a glitch/fault with the TV.


----------



## Benney (Nov 21, 2014)

JimE said:


> Sounds like a glitch/fault with the TV.


Can't seem to solve it so this cable now stays with that machine. Been working fine so far.


----------

